# Accessing webapps from webpage (sp. mapserver)

## ebpowell

According the official mapserver documentation, the binary for the mapserver package should live in /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin or equivalent.

I note upon installing mapserver-6.0.1 it puts the binary in /usr/share/webapps/mapserver/6.0.1/hostroot/cgi-bin/

When I try to access the above path on the browsers address line apache returns a 404 error.

Feeling creative, I tried to create a symlink in /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin to the binary in /usr/...

This returns a 403 error.

What am I missing? 

I've been digging for a while now and haven't found what I am looking for.

Thanks

Eric

----------

## Hu

Have you configured your webserver to allow execution and to follow symlinks?  Are the permissions set correctly on the binary?  What does the webserver error log say?

----------

